# Do you guys use any other Animal Crossing forums?



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 21, 2017)

Personally, I use Animal Crossing Community, as its Animal Crossing GameCube community is a lot bigger than here! (Don't worry, I still love the Bell Tree!)

If any of you guys use it, my username is ACGC144. Come say hi!

What about you guys?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2017)

I do not. Back when I joined TBT there was some other forums I had been checking out but none of them seemed as nice as this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

Not really. I used to be on Gaia and Gamefaqs for NL purposes but now I pretty much only go here lel


----------



## doodle (Dec 22, 2017)

I wasn't sure there were other forums... I mean, I suppose there must be, but Bell Tree is so big and nice I never thought to look elsewhere. :3


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm trying reddit but I'm not exactly get warm fuzzies about it, I've tried a few others too, but they seem pretty hit and miss when it comes to connecting for trades and what not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I'd say I'm pretty loyal to belltree.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 22, 2017)

just the bell tree!! the community here is great, and the aesthetic of the site is better than any other!


----------



## Magicat (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh no, right now I only use this forum. I am a member of r/animalcrossing's discord server thing if that counts for anything, though.


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 23, 2017)

Nope. I've looked on reddit before but the sense of community just isn't there.


----------



## NealCruco (Dec 23, 2017)

I browsed the ACNL forums on Neoseeker when I first started playing, but those died off within a year. Once the hype was over, activity and quality plummeted. I eventually went to the AC subreddits, and made a few trades there, but it just didn't feel like a traditional forum community. TBT isn't perfect, but it's the best place I've found.


----------



## Slothicans (Dec 28, 2017)

.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope, just this one. 
Oh wait I'm in A.C. amino but I never use it lol


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Dec 29, 2017)

I use Sapling- it's not quite as big or active as this one, but it's pretty cool


----------



## Weiland (Dec 31, 2017)

I used to use AC Community when I was 10-17, but then I found this website and blessed by thy Lord, I am glad.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 31, 2017)

I tried a few subs on reddit but they were just very... interesting over there. Here I feel like is an inclusive community. :>
Been here since 2009.


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 31, 2017)

I used to go on animal crossing  Community  but I don't anymore I love this forum this is a awesome forum .


----------



## mimituesday (Dec 31, 2017)

this forum is very good it's the best kept forum of anything it's ever been about ever but sometimes i check the acnl reddit to look for villagers to adopt


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2018)

Nope I only use TBT. None of the other communities out there look appealing.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

No. 
This is the only forum I go to.


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

I had no idea there were other Animal Crossing forums out there. I only use TBT and I think he's the best. I know him very little, but I really like it here.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

The only other one I know of is ACC and I can't stand the layout and also heard pretty iffy things about their rules. This one always seemed more active too. On the rare occasion I couldn't find a villager/item here I just used tumblr. I'm not really interested in forums in general so it's kinda strange that I've used this one for as long as I have hahah


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

I use tbt and reddit


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

I go on the ACNL section of Gamefaqs. It's very inactive though, so I spend time on here more (when life doesn't get in the way :|)


----------



## John Wick (Jan 6, 2018)

GameFAQ's is very basic looking. 
TBT looks and feels like an AC forum. 
It's a very comfortable feeling, despite a few ups and downs, I really like it here.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 6, 2018)

doodle said:


> I wasn't sure there were other forums... I mean, I suppose there must be, but Bell Tree is so big and nice I never thought to look elsewhere. :3



Haha! pretty much same for me! ^-^ Also, I noticed that people were still quite active here, which I liked :3


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, I?m on Animal Crossing Community.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

I once was in a german one called Nookville. But there are only so many german Players there so the community was rather limited. I found this Forum here and it became my main ACNL Forum, even though I just came back from a like.. 1.5 to 2 year break.

Ist nice to be back.

I also browse reddit and tumblr though, mostly reddit, since I use that a lot anyway so I always come across AC Posts here and there. Tumblr i mostly used for a trading blog.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

I mostly use gamefaqs and come here the odd time


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 16, 2018)

I use Reddit since I use Reddit for quite a lot of other things and gamefaq's for any questions that I google. However Bell Tree Forums is by far the best out of them all. It's a much better community than Reddit


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 20, 2018)

Not really. I'm kinda new to The bell tree anyways


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure if reddit counts, but I use it sometimes. I have a friend from there on my best friends list and we visit each other's towns occasionally.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to frequent Animal Crossing Ahead (AXA) between about 2006-2013. I'd come back occasionally over the next 2 years, but eventually in 2015 I discovered it had been shut down. This is the first Animal Crossing-themed forum I've been a member of since.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 26, 2018)

I haven't used other Animal Crossing sites yet but I'm kind of curious about Animal Crossing Community. The text over there is really tiny though so I've also found it a bit hard on the eyes. I've stuck with TBT so far since I like the layout here more as well.


----------



## bischua (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh... yes I do. German animal crossing forum called "nookville". The place where I offer my games to play... I create game-ideas. There's always a little story with little puzzles and quests to do. The players visited my dream town and tryed to answered it. The last one was based of "Hogwarts" and could be visited right now. There were many tasks, such as finding the magic clothes, look for olivanders and help him to find his howlers. And always you can win great prizes. That?s what I like to do.


----------



## 22lexi (Aug 3, 2018)

Nope, Bell Tree is the best I've found. I didn't join until about a month or two ago so I'm relatively new


----------



## Dormire (Aug 4, 2018)

Reddit I guess?


----------



## Stackhouse (Aug 6, 2018)

I haven't joined any, but I do visit them.


----------



## Holly... (Aug 11, 2018)

I regularly browse r/AnimalCrossing but I find that some of the threads are a bit pointless, and generally the community isn't as knowledgeable about Animal Crossing. One thing I particularly like about this forum is how most people are really knowledgable about the game and more "serious" about it.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2018)

I used to use ACC a while back, when I was really young and had just started up city folk and was looking for people to play with. I?m glad I found this site though, because I feel like people get back to you a lot more quicker especially when you need urgent help with something. This site also seems more organised and up to date too. But I mean it?s okay for what it is.


----------



## MilkHunter (Aug 19, 2018)

i use reddit too for animal crossing stuff.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Aug 23, 2018)

Im in a couple discords for animal crossing as well as trying to start my own! I use reddit aswell


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 11, 2018)

A long time ago, I was active in a german Animal Crossing forum, however, I left it when I got more
active here on Bell Tree.


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 22, 2018)

I also use Animal Crossing subreddit on Reddit and Gamefaqs for tips n' tricks for the game.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

I think I signed up on ACC around the same time as here, but this site kept my interest. Plus, I don't have to squint as much and easier to use in my opinion.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 3, 2018)

I used to use ACC, but this place is a dozen times more active, so I moved over here.


----------

